# Ribbet v^v^[email protected] The Cove'



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2014)

Some Green Tree Frogs " chilling at the Cove" ....






JD~


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 27, 2014)

are those native?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are those native?


to my back yard ......they are ...

(no ....neither are the anoles.....but these critters make for great pest control with no poisons)
We do however have some native Ca Tree Frogs .....





Here is a native Lizard ......




I used to breed these guys .....




One of the "native Lion's" ....or he thinks so .....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 27, 2014)

you released anoles in your yard


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 27, 2014)

In LA??


----------



## wellington (Oct 27, 2014)

WOOHOO, I would too, if they would stay in my yard and could survive my winters. I love tree frogs.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2014)

wellington said:


> WOOHOO, I would too, if they would stay in my yard and could survive my winters. I love tree frogs.


Turtle and Frog best friends forever.....




How about this Human frog pond Barb?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> In LA??


They Cruise Whittier Blvd ........" singing low ...rider ....dant dant dant dant dan ta ..."


----------



## kathyth (Oct 27, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> They Cruise Whittier Blvd ........" singing low ...rider ....dant dant dant dant dan ta ..."




Too funny, Jeff!
What a bunch of nice looking reptiles!
Love that blue lizard!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2014)

kathyth said:


> Too funny, Jeff!
> What a bunch of nice looking reptiles!
> Love that blue lizard!


ha ha ha ..... I knew you would giggle .....(or get it ) ....
Yes the Blue lizard ....is actually a Gecko Called " Electric Blues" (Lygodactylus williamsi) ....by far the smallest animal I have ever hatched ....the hatchlings are about the size of an ant.


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 27, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> They Cruise Whittier Blvd ........" singing low ...rider ....dant dant dant dant dan ta ..."



JD: You are good! ! ! You are Good!!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 27, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> ha ha ha ..... I knew you would giggle .....(or get it ) ....
> Yes the Blue lizard ....is actually a Gecko Called " Electric Blues" (Lygodactylus williamsi) ....by far the smallest animal I have ever hatched ....the hatchlings are about the size of an ant.



Haha!!
The size of an ant? I wish you had a picture of that! I'm pretty sure you might. 
It's so darn cute!


----------



## wellington (Oct 27, 2014)

Your too funny, your cracking me up. Gotta know, you are singing the tunes out loud while typing them aren't ya
Love the big pond. Would love that in my yard. Oh got to dig up some of those lizard babies.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 27, 2014)

kathyth said:


> Haha!!
> The size of an ant? I wish you had a picture of that! I'm pretty sure you might.
> It's so darn cute!





the size of an ant


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2014)

kathyth said:


> Haha!!
> The size of an ant? I wish you had a picture of that! I'm pretty sure you might.
> It's so darn cute!


I do .....on ma other PC ....(which I need a PC nerd to help me clean/clear up) ....but even better I have a specimen ( obvious a still born ) in a jar in my office I can show you in person when ya guys come over.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 27, 2014)

White lipped tree frog, grays tree frog, leopard frog


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> JD: You are good! ! ! You are Good!!


Getting ready for da' cruise ! ......


----------



## wellington (Oct 27, 2014)

Red eyed tree frog


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> White lipped tree frog, grays tree frog, leopard frog


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 27, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Getting ready for da' cruise ! ......



Who issued the driver's license to this torts? 

JD?? Do you have anything to do with this??????


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2014)

I work at the DMV......


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 27, 2014)

N2 are you the reason why there is so many invasive species in California?! lol your yard is full of nonnative species


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> N2 are you the reason why there is so many invasive species in California?! lol your yard is full of nonnative species


My whole hood is full of non native species ...........

(actually a huge flock of yellow Nape Amazons) ,and native a really cool woodpecker , red tail hawk <~~~pain with the torts ....but Sally is a good look out .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 27, 2014)

a red tailed hawk got some of my chickens


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2014)

ya .....There is a large tree in the Hood ...every year a mother roosts there and we watch the baby ' grow ...and hunt the hood for squirrels and rats , till it fly's off and next year is a repeat ...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 27, 2014)

do you have any sulcatas?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 27, 2014)

sorry i went off topic


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 28, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you have any sulcatas?


I used to .......


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 28, 2014)

One of the cats thought the Sullie House was built for her .......


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## kathyth (Oct 28, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> I do .....on ma other PC ....(which I need a PC nerd to help me clean/clear up) ....but even better I have a specimen ( obvious a still born ) in a jar in my office I can show you in person when ya guys come over.



Sounds good! Have a good day


----------

